# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  johannes' first pleco spawn, Hypancistrus sp. L340! Double spawn!!!

## johannes

just started keeping pleco july this year after being 'poisoned' by one bro...
from then on have, i've been collecting various types of pleco until only recently focused on some hypancistrus sp to concentrate with...  :Smile: 

anyway, got this L340 since august/september, in fact i've been collecting them whenever i see them being sold in lfs... seemed like no one was interested in them and looked like i was the only one collecting.. haha.. :Laughing: 

anyway i managed to collect 13 pieces of them and now left with 6 after selling the rest away individually and as another colony... :Smile: 

there is one amazing thing that occured in this spawn...

there are two spawnings that occured in my tank, side by side too, which means 2 males can spawn in one tank, and given my breeding tank is only 2 x1 x 1, i found it pretty amazing :Surprised: 

the first trapping occured on 7th dec and the second one was on the 8th.
the females left after 4 days of trapping... now the males are guarding the eggs... :Smile: 

guess i was lucky... haha

okay... picture time...



the above pic showed the 2 side by side caves with 2 males guarding the eggs.



this pic showed the orange coloured eggs of L340... kinda big for a small female of just 6.5 cm..  :Razz:  (the males are around 8-9 cm)...  :Smile: 

the other male covered his eggs so tightly that i couldn't took his eggs picture...
haha... :Smile: 

enjoy folks...

----------


## ash

bro, congratz. finally *you* did it.... :Laughing:

----------


## johannes

used to be jealous of other forummers' wrigglers now i will have my own haha... :Grin:

----------


## ash

could i go your house to take a look at the baby pleco when they hatch?
 :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## johannes

no problem... as long as they hatch.. :Razz:

----------


## illumnae

congrats johannes! All your hard work and investment finally paid off!

----------


## doubleace

nice spawn and hoping to see some wigglers... :Grin:

----------


## johannes

> congrats johannes! All your hard work and investment finally paid off!


thanks bro... hard work coming up.... :Grin: 




> ncie spawn and hoping to see some wigglers...


maybe by monday.... will update.. :Smile:

----------


## celticfish

First spawn and its a double!  :Well done: 
Lucky you, and well done! (gotta be to something you did that made it all right for them!)  :Grin: 

The eggs will most likely hatch Monday morning or so depending on the time they were laid.
Usually takes about five days for that to happen.

Option for you to consider is to raise the broods together or separately.
Each has its pros and cons.
With separation you have a one day reaction time or try different methods with each brood for comparison.  :Idea: 
Con is only if you have enough tank space/traps.

Either way, these fish should give you very good experience before the zebras!  :Grin:

----------


## Merviso

Congratulation johannes! This is really double happiness coming your way...  :Kiss:

----------


## johannes

thanks all... :Smile: 

double happiness = double excitement = double hard work... aaarggh... :Crying:  and i am going away for holiday soon... :Crying:

----------


## illumnae

I look after for you  :Wink:  dead you take back corpse...survive i keep for good!

----------


## weiquan

Congrats johannes!!  :Smile:  if you ever decide to remove the eggs into a breeder trap, must remember to be very careful. I broke one egg sac on my first attempt. 

I believe this would be the start of many spawns in the near future! 

cheers!

----------


## Luc Tango

wah bro, congrats! got time i pop by your place see see. =)

----------


## Savant

Wah bro.... congrats!!!

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Congrats! May your fries do extremely well and grow up healthily!

----------


## Savant

Bro, You may want to start hatching some BBS in a few days just in case they do not take carni tablets once they start adapting to solid food... 

Once again congrats...  :Smile: 

Looking forward to more pics...

----------


## johannes

Thanks all... :Smile: 

weiquan:
i'll try my best to be very very careful...

savant:
i'll probably try a day or tw with solid food, if i see they ignore the food, then i'll feed live bbs... thanks for the tip...

i'll be going for holiday from 18-27, so hopefully when i come back, just nice the yolk sac has just finished...

 :Smile:

----------


## Savant

Can put in some Ketapang leaves for them to munch in case they finish up the york sac faster than expected...

----------


## johannes

wow good tip.... will do that!!

by the way they hatched liao... the egg number seems low... still cannot get the exact number as some are still in the caves of male no 1... :Smile: 

brood from male 2 would hatch today...

wanna ask something silly here, how do i make the father come out of the cave so that i can transfer the wrigglers from the cave into a breeder box? i only managed to transfer few that he kicked out.... :Opps: 

thanks

----------


## eeeeemo

you can't. for this kind of cave you need to wait till dad leaves the cave to feed then you rush in to pick the cave up while he is away. =)
nice spawns johannes.

----------


## johannes

update update....!!!

from the double spawn... only got 17 wrigglers... and 2 casualties so left with 15... :Smile: 

a small clutch from both pairs, probably due to 1st time and small females...

anyway.. pic:



 
damn cute!!!!

thanks to the "usual suspects" for all the advices and support!! really appreciate it!

----------


## celticfish

For the benefit of others...
The advise was to "flush" out the wrigglers into the trap.
Basically, lift the cave out of the tank tilted up so it holds water.
Then pour the water into the trap.
Though the little suckers are quite strong they will be dislodged and fall into the trap.
You may have to repeat this a few times though.

----------


## 900801

Ha ha cute fries :Smile: Thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## alfredliow316

Bro Jo,
Who's takign care of them while you were away?  :Very Happy:

----------


## sgbetta

Congrat to you.... :Smile:

----------


## Pantera

Nice little fella...great job :Jump for joy:

----------


## johannes

fries started eating sinking pellets liao... :Smile: 

will update pic soon... :Smile:

----------


## ash

bro... congrats.. all finally hatched already :Grin:

----------


## superlamon

congrats...they lookk so cute..

 :Razz:

----------


## Savant

Lets have some pics of the parents...  :Smile:

----------


## johannes

more than a month has passed and some good news and bad news...

4 casualties of fries from 1st batch.... (left 11 pieces)

good news is...... another double spawn!!!! woot! :Cool: 

same 2 pairs been working their way again but 4 days apart.... :Smile:

----------


## celticfish

Hahaha... and you were worried they stopped!
That's really good news for other small pleco keepers.
Double-spawns are possible in a Fiveplan 2ft tank!!!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## johannes

thought they decided on early family planning ma.... :Opps: 

but luckily... no one spawn policy in my tank... :Grin:

----------


## drakeho

Good news !!!  :Jump for joy:  Congrates man !

----------


## alfredliow316

congratulations on your Double Bonus for 2009  :Very Happy:

----------


## johannes

if only my other L no.s are doing the same thing... :Laughing:

----------


## johannes

update on my 1 month and 3 weeks old L340 babies

----------


## shrimp999

Nice little cute fella!! :Smile:

----------


## Vissenkop

Congratulations.

They look so cute. I like little pleco's  :Smile: 
Could you please tell us something about your waterparameters.
I especially like to know about the temperature, pH en kH.
Thanks.

----------


## johannes

> Congratulations.
> 
> They look so cute. I like little pleco's 
> Could you please tell us something about your waterparameters.
> I especially like to know about the temperature, pH en kH.
> Thanks.


temperature would be 27 to 28 degrees, pH is 6-7 but i never measured the kh, whatever it is as long as all of the parameters are kept constant and not fluctuating, would be ok for them to be healthy and breed... :Smile:

----------


## celticfish

Singapore water is pretty "soft" compared to most western countries.
I measured it once a while back and it was 4 kH and 2 gH.
But in recent years we have different water purification plants for the island.
So I believe the water parameters will not be exactly as I measured.
In general, my opinion is that the water will still be "soft" even thought the pH reading may be higher than 7 pH.
As geographically we don't have much minerals where the water comes from.

----------


## Vissenkop

Thanks for your reply.
I like to start breeding with my 5 L340 soon.

----------


## johannes

just harvested my 6th spawn, this time the brood from pair 1 was quite big, 18 eggs in total, was quite surprised, as it was kinda low the previous times... anyway only 4 hatched and the remaining 14 were still in egg stage.. :Smile: 




these are the healthy fries from 1st and 2nd spawn... just trasferred them into their own fry tank... :Grin:

----------


## Shiv

Have the other eggs hatched...........

----------

